# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Bondall Pot and Ornament Sealer

## Jacksin

Has anyone used Bondall Pot and Ornament Sealer? 
The W.A. based company claim this thin water-based sealer, available from Bunnings, @ $19.95 for 2 litres, is 'ideal for sealing plant pots etc etc' 
I followed the directions to the letter and found this product does NOT do as they claim and less than 12 months later I looked for an alternative sealer that actually works. 
A Bondall Technical Adviser asked a lot of questions, and passed my request for a full refund 'on to her superior'  which was met with a wall of silence. 
So I strongly advise other would-be purchasers to spend your money wisely  and elsewhere

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Works for us...

----------

